
Cambridge Analytica CEO – Online Marketing Rockstars Keynote - fezz
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6bG5ps5KdDo&feature=youtu.be
======
branchless
Another good video:

[https://twitter.com/twitter/statuses/976245751259971584](https://twitter.com/twitter/statuses/976245751259971584)

BBC news interview with the Zucks.

